# global period for medical team conference



## duerheimergm (Mar 5, 2010)

Are the CPT codes for medical team conference ex: 99366 and 99367 included in the global period after surgery?  And does anyone have the information to back up the answer? 

thank you,
Gerri Duerheimer,CPC
Virginia Beach, VA
duerheimergm@atlanticortho.com


----------

